# 2014 Chevy Cruze diesel getting louder



## cruzingthedesert (Feb 4, 2014)

my cruze engine seems to be getting louder with age. within a month it has racked up 3200 miles. from what i remember, the engine whispered at the dealership. Now the engine sounds the same as then, just louder; no knocking, pinging, etc. Is my engine maturing into a fine diesel, or should the dealership get involved?


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Maybe it has something to do with the colder weather.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

This is likely a function of the colder weather. 

The colder the ambient temperature the more the soundproofing materials constrict and allow sound to pass. 

The colder the ambient temperature the easier sound travels. Especially if there's snow or ice on the ground. 

The colder the ambient temperature the more number 1 and number 2 diesel are mixed together that could lead to more engine sound. 

Myself, I noticed my engine seemed to sound quieter on Shell V-Power diesel than it did on the fuel it left the dealership with. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

Its most likely breaking in more and more. compression is getting better and you'll get a little more of that diesel knock. The cold temps also do not help at all with a compression ignition engine, that would be my guess for the extra noise


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I notice mine is significantly quieter on warmer days than the really cold ones. After a cold start on a really cold day, there is a fair amount of diesel clatter, but when the engine is warm, especially on a warm day, the idle clatter is not a whole lot more than the valve train clicking on my former gas car.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have 2 cars and as the diesel gets older it seems to get louder until you step back into the petrol car. The first time I drove the wife's car to get petrol I thought there was something wrong it was so noisy. I think that people are just getting used to the car and any noise just seems louder now.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine is definitely louder on a cold start in the cold than it was during the summer. After it's up to full operating temp, maybe it's slightly louder, but not really noticable.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Kinda getting derailed here gang.......

I wouldn't be surprised if the TD seems louder in the colder weather....but for several reasons.
A cold 'compression ignition' engine AKA diesel is generally displaying piston noise.....this because the cold piston to wall clearance is somewhat greater than it gasoline burning counterpart.
Also, because much larger bearings are found in a diesel to compensate for the high connecting rod loads at ignition, there is a significant amount of rotational drag.
This will be felt, and carried through the car as vibration, ultimatly considered 'noise'.

Lastly, the cold motor mounts transfer more of the vibration energy into the chassis....also often defined as 'noise'.
Since all operators have noted that once warmed up, either by driving a while or simply warmer weather operation, everything normalizes and quiets down, I would be inclined to say this is the nature of the beast.

To those wondering, be patient and see if things do indeed quiet down as the warmer weather returns.

Rob


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

rcclockman said:


> Your completely right....I Didn't hear it correctly the First Time....It really is Quiet as a Hummingbird..I don't know what I was hearing the first time around...How dare you even suggest it could be louder than normal...


This should have run its course by now! Yes the diesel sounds like a diesel from the outside, but not loud like a truck, but inside at 110kph you only notice the response from the engine when you get on it or climb a steep hill.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I want everything about my car to be louder! The clackety clackety noise, the exhaust note, the turbo whine.

Alas, it is not meant to be. 

And that is ok too...


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

It's a diesel, it breaks in and gets louder period.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey there everybody, 

Remember we are here if this is something you would like us to assist you with getting looked at. Just reach out via PM with your contact info, VIN, current mileage, and involved dealership. 

Sincerely,

Jonathan A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Lastly, the cold motor mounts transfer more of the vibration energy into the chassis....also often defined as 'noise'.
> Since all operators have noted that once warmed up, either by driving a while or simply warmer weather operation, everything normalizes and quiets down, I would be inclined to say this is the nature of the beast.


Even my gasser does this bit. The mounts freeze up and idle below 15-20F outside is much louder inside the cabin than it normally is.

Also, some posts were cleaned up...we really don't need pointless arguments here.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

That diesel clatter is mostly the high pressure injectors, maybe they just work a bit harder on a cold engine? It doesn't get cold enough in Sydney to notice the difference.


----------

